# low light plants in high light?



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

can i grow low light plants in high light? specifically java ferns? do low light plants HAVE to have low light?
thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Ferns will grow at all lighting levels. Lighting intensity will also determine its rate of growth given a carbon source and macro/micro nutrients. In higher lighted tanks, you will need to ensure you have a consistant nitrogen source or you will find that they can melt (get small browning holes in the leaves eventually rotting off the entire leaf).

I hope that helps,

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you grow java fern in high light, you're going to need to dose ferts or the leaves will all yellow and have pin holes. Without CO2, you'll also get tons of BBA on it. If you're going full high tech with CO2 and EI dosing, then carry on.  Be ready to do lots of pruning. I had 6 leaves of java fern in a high light 20 gallon that was over 200 leaves in 4 months and I had to prune off 20 leaves or so to keep it manageable every week.


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks...could i ask for more help. i am new at a planted tank....what would a good nitrogen source be? they are getting the small browning holes and turning yellow/pin holes. i have DIY jello (until i can afford pressurized). i am fertilizing with nutrafin 'plant gro' until i gather the stuff to do EI dosing.
Any help will be MUCH appreciated


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KNO3. Until you get the K2SO4, KH2PO4, and KNO3 along with a good GH booster, I would cut the photoperiod back drastically. How many hours and how much light/type are you using on what sized tank? What kind of substrate? Any other plants?


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry..i thought my signature would show that..but it's not there....

i have 50 gallon high
mineralized soil capped with ecocomplete
fluval 405 with penguin 150
2 x 54 w T5 H0 x 12 hours

i have ~ 5-6 java ferns
2 big valls
2 little corkscrew vals
a tennis ball size bunch of pellia
3 10 inch stems of anacharis
~10 little blyxa (not doing well)

~10 whiteclouds
7 threadfin rainbowfish
4 dwarf neon rainbowfish
4 panda cories
2 BN plecos

been running for ~ 4weeks

maybe i should turn off one bulb?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the bulbs are on separate switches you should shorten the photo period on one. Regardless you need to shorten the photoperiod, especially since you're not dosing macros. I'd shorten it to half of what you are doing now to 6 hours, 8 hours max. I run my CO2 injected tanks only 8 - 9 hours and the high light one has BBA problems whenever my diffuser is clogged or the circulation is poor because the filter is dirty.

I would also stop the Penguin HOB filter if you're doing DIY CO2 because it's off gassing as much as you're providing probably. The 405 should be enough filtration, but you may need to add a powerhead for more circulation as the growth fills in.

How is the CO2 being diffused?


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

i kept the penguin running because i am redoing my 10 gallon and wanted to keep it 'seeded'. i do keep the water level high enough so that it is not waterfalling into the tank.
i obviously have waay too long photo period and they are one seperate switches. the CO2 is being diffused to the intake of my 405. i know it's not recommended and i do plan on getting a proper diffuser as i replenish my aquarium funds. i am trying to go DIY wherever i can

any other advice would be great!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

splat said:


> i kept the penguin running because i am redoing my 10 gallon and wanted to keep it 'seeded'. i do keep the water level high enough so that it is not waterfalling into the tank.


It's not the height of the water. It's the bio wheel on the penguins. Remove the biowheel if you're going to use it. You can seed your other tank in other ways (gravel, plants, etc.) If the 10 gallon is going to be planted, don't even worry about cycling it. Once you reduce the photoperiod overall, and the period where full lights are on, everything will be easier. Then when you start dosing EI, you can up the lights a bit at a time until you're satisfied with the growth.


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

oh i didnt realize that. thanks so much for all your help. it would take me ages to find this info surfing the net


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I provided this link to someone just yesterday. It explains everything pretty well. I studied it, EI, CO2, etc. a lot before I embarked on my high tech tank (which is being totally neglected now for a new tank). Cycling a Planted Tank | Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

This is just from experience. 

Growing plants in relatively high light and NO CO2 is possible under a few conditions. 

1. There is very little fish in the tank. little organic waste.
2. The plants are not of the fast to very fast growing variety and not heavily planted.
3. There is a lot of surface agitation to help with gas exchange. 
4. There is very little organic matter (no decaying plant leaves or rotting plants)

1 and 4. Organic is the main reason for algae growth. To test this, place a jar with decaying leaves or organic matter near a window sill. place another jar with water and potassium nitrate or any inorganic form of nitrate near window sill. Use distilled water for both jar.

2. The faster the plant grow, the more carbon the tank uses. which also means that carbon can control the speed at which the plant grows. 

3. Idea is not to trap CO2 in the water, but to help atmospheric CO2 and O2 mixed into the tank water.

dosing is still recommended. I dose my non CO2 injected tank once a week. twice at most at a more concentrated level than CO2 injected tank. The difference is usually balance off with fish waste.

The CO2 injected tank gets dose daily/ bi-daily at very small dosage.

low light plants in high light works quite well for a non CO2 injected tank as they aren't as demanding in CO2 requirement.


----------

